# People hitting on me for once!



## whatishappiness (Oct 24, 2012)

Hilarious, I know, but all of a sudden, I forced myself to take this job and go out into the world more, and I can converse with people. I feel awkward, but I think people like that, it makes them feel more confident. People even hit on me now...kinda creeps me out...but it must show I look more approachable now. I swear people have a 6th sense to know when to stay away...I kinda am annoyed of the flirtatious people though, too bad me trying to look like **** doesn't even help. I swear, no matter what you look like, people will try to get in yo patalones


----------



## jealousisjelly (Feb 22, 2011)

riverside in da house


----------



## notgettingbywannadie (Sep 17, 2013)

:clap :clap :clapLol I agree that most people do have a sixth sense on when to back away or look away from the socially inept. That's been my experience. I get nervous when people hit on me. I just try to smile and appear friendly (I probably look cray cray) and then I back the **** away as soon as I get the chance. :afr I'm too socially awkward for that. :no


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

whatishappiness said:


> I swear, no matter what you look like, people will try to get in yo patalones


Words of wisdom.


----------



## Kekai (May 31, 2013)

Yay pantalones!


----------



## bananamango (Aug 31, 2013)

I know, as soon as I got back into the world with this new job, I have had at least 3 different guys randomly try to hit on me or say something to me. I also don't like when random people hit on me. I mean it is flattering I guess, but then I don't know the guy, and then I think to myself how can I trust him, and yes they probably just want to get in my pants. I know you have to meet someone random at first in order to even be in a relationship but it is so strange to me when people do it while walking on a crowded sidewalk. There was even a guy that repeat hit on me, just a random guy who talked to me as I was walking down the sidewalk and he happens to live near the area I work. I have no clue how he was able to find me again in the middle of Manhattan. I am so glad I haven't seen him again in a while. I really don't want a stalker.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

When you're a girl that works in the public, that happens a lot. It does have to do with confidence too, though. I've been getting more attention outside of work as well. It's nice to feel confident and comfortable with myself and have other people respond to it. It shows that those type of things are easily picked up by others, even if you don't realize it.


----------



## whatishappiness (Oct 24, 2012)

Love the comments! haha I am glad you liked my reference to pantalones!


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Awesome! enjoy yourself


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

Well unless you're a girl that looks like a man lol than noooooooo  
Congrats though on getting a job and conversing


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Good for you. Being flirted with always gives you a little confidence boost, even though it feels awkward.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)




----------

